# Conch Charters BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Some asked about Conch Charters a while back.
This bareboat company turned out to be great. The people were most wonderful. First we went over the boat 35'' Beneteau 1996, then charts and fees. Adam was most helpful with suggesting anchorages, night life, snorkling places, and general information. The boat was spotless, had new bottom paint, new sails,and all systems in working order. The company has several sizes of boats, for rent, some Cats too. They are priced better then Moorings (also at Tortola) and are smaller but so much more personal! The boat had a cell phone too. We didn''t need help ever, but called with questions. If we needed help, they would send a chase boat. We were told, they wouldn''t go to the US Virgins if we happened to go there and needed assistance.
Adam made a reservation at the Tamarind Club for us the night after our charter. Great place if you are adventuresome such as we are. Get Dave to do your taxi service, Jamie for your boat check, and you will have a fine time. We went for two weeks, had a blast 
Happy sailing 
Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would have to agree that Conch Charters was a fabulous experience. They are a smaller company, and the owners of the company are often out working the docks and boats alongside the employees. Their personal attention to quality showed in our recent trip. The GibSea 47 was great to sail, beautifully maintained, and well equipped with alot of personal touches (espresso maker!) that you just dont find on the cookie cutter Moorings boats. One minor problem was quickly and courteously fixed by a technician who came immediately to our anchorage. I read lots of sad breakdown tales on this message board. Any boat can break down, even if well maintained. It is how they take care of you then that matters.


----------



## thelog32 (May 3, 2014)

anybody


----------

